# Up to £30,000 to spend. Need advice !!!



## 107024 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi anyone who'll listen,

I need advice. My partner and I are looking for a second hand motorhome for under £30k preferrably with a fixed double bed (not over a garage), a decent sized oven and fridge and a nice lounge area to relax. We want it to take over to Europe on a 12 month tour and are therefore looking for something not too old and with not too many miles on the clock. We've fallen in love with the Bessacar 700 series with the fixed bed and separate shower cubicle and are wondering if anybody could recommend any other makes or models with similar layouts. Because there are only the two of us we don't need lot's of extra beds, just something that'll be spacious for the two of us. Bear in mind though that a short wheelbase vehicle would be too small for us.

We've been to several local dealers but are finding better deals through classified ads. It would be extremely helpful to get some ideas on pros and con on various other motorhomes.

Also, does anybody know if it is easy or even whorthwhile buying repossed motorhomes. If so, where?

Any advice on any of the above would be gratefully appreciated.

Thx Ian


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Ian

I'm listening! :wink: 

One thing you don't say - just when are you looking to buy? Now, and in a few weeks' time, is a great time to buy. You have lots of 'first season' vans which, for whatever reason, are being sold as the owners didn't get on with either the vans or motorhoming. Also, check out dealers looking to sell off brand new 2007 vans to make room for 2008 models. You should be able to negotiate some good deals at this time of year.

You say you don't want a fixed bed over a garage - why is that? You might find that a garage is very useful to carry all the stuff you need for 12-month cruising, bearing in mind you'll be experiencing winter (unless you follow the sun to the south of Spain).

Is it the transverse bed you don't like (that you normally get with garage models)? There are other solutions, with fore-and-aft beds over a garage.

Gerald


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I would go along with what Gerald has said, a garage is without doubt very useful, bikes are safer and cleaner in their not to mention all the other outdoor bits. 

Hire companys are also selling off last years vans as a lot of these companys change their vans every year. It might be worth looking them up on the internet and giving them a ring
Wobby


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

ianandstacey said:


> Hi anyone who'll listen,
> 
> Also, does anybody know if it is easy or even whorthwhile buying repossed motorhomes. If so, where?
> 
> ...


Ian, Hi, and welcome - we purchased our original motorhome a Hymer 564 back in 1990 - this was reposessed, it was advertised in MMM at the time, but I don't know and haven't seen any other actually advertised since - and it wasn't advertised as a resposession....

As to whether it was worth it, well, it had had anything moveable removed, all manuals, batteries etc. were missing and look a long time to get together, and Madisons (the main dealers, now Brownhills) were not very helpful either....

Another place for you to check which doesn't seem to have been mentioned, is have you thought of buying LHD, as you want to tour Europe, it is far easier driving over there with the wheel on the correct side....everything is strange, and it is a lot easier to drive in the UK with the wheel on the wrong side, seriously, I know...

Now where to look: try www.mobile.de - click on the language on top right corner, then click search on left, and then motorhomes and you can select from the various boxes....it does help to have an idea of layouts but the pictures which are usually included will a lot of the times give you them.

There are many models with a corner bed, on either side which perhaps is what you are looking for.

Buying in Germany is not difficult (in fact last week we ordered a new motorhome over their for delivery next year.) Our last motorhome I purchased privately through finding it on mobile.de and it was fantastic, I did pay more than the £30k you are wanting to spend, but you will find plenty to look at, at that price. It is a LOT cheaper to purchase there, and as the Germans do tend to 'load' their vehicles with all the nice necessities of life, worth looking for.

I have given all my old brochures to Dave (Nuke) the site owner, and he may be able to help on layouts, I do have a few here I am about to pass onto him for his collection, so if there are any models from the last couple of years that you see you are seriously interested in, let me know and I will look them up.

Best wishes with your search, I hope you find what you want. Incidentally you will have to bring it back here to register it, and MOT it if is is over 3 years old and insure it....

Carol


----------



## 107024 (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks for your advice. Much appreciated. This has made me think for sure

Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

ianandstacey said:


> Also, does anybody know if it is easy or even whorthwhile buying repossed motorhomes. If so, where?


Most UK repossessions (usually Black Horse Finance) are sold by BCA Measham in the Friday sale once a month, see their website for details. Take care if you go there to buy, the finance companies seem to base their reserve prices on what's owed on the loan rather than what the van is worth so they'll have completely unrealistic reserves on many lots (and the auctioneers will often take bids "off the wall"). Also many of the repossessions will be in appalling condition, many with mechanical defects that you may not pick up on. Having said that there are bargains to be had if you're streetwise and sensible.

On the other hand, if your looking for something safer scan the classifieds here, especially MINE. :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-702.html


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Ian & Stacey - £30k is a lot of money, far better to spend £10k less and buy this.... :wink:

Ebay Link

You can use the money you save to have more fun......


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Stop by and buy mine*

My Laika Kreoss 3007 is in buyers section. Low level beds are easier to climb in & out of than using ladders in middle of night for the over garage type beds. No oven, but a crock pot type of big pan takes care of all cooking requirements, including a whole chicken ( 2 person sized). Am selling due to falling inside London mayors extra taxes for diesel's over 3 yrs old. Can't afford £200 each way for every trip.
If interested, be quick, as off to Brownhills in the morning to sign up for a part ex deal. Got a price from them, try me for close to £ 25,000.


----------

